# Too Much Going On In This Story- Read The End...



## Everything Zen (Dec 7, 2019)

I stumbled across this gem looking up deets on crazy lady that pulled the gun at McDonalds over the condiment mixup. They slid that mess in there too all matter of fact. May these babies truly RIP because I don’t even want to know what they saw. 
https://fox6now.com/2019/12/02/moth...nging-from-dog-lead-in-pennsylvania-basement/
https://fox6now.com/2019/12/02/moth...nging-from-dog-lead-in-pennsylvania-basement/

ALBANY TWP., Pa. – A Pennsylvania mother faces several counts of murder after she allegedly killed two of her children by hanging them in the basement of their Albany Township home in September.

Lisa Snyder, 36, was charged Monday, Dec. 2 with two counts of both first- and third-degree murder, as well as two felony counts of endangering the welfare of children, Berks County District Attorney John Adams said at a press conference.

"I don't think that I can stand up here, nor can anyone, and explain the horrific loss of two innocent children's lives. I think it goes without explanation," Adams said.

Police found two of Snyder's three children, 8-year-old Conner and 4-year-old Brinley, after Snyder called 911.

"The wire was wrapped around the main support beam of the basement and each end was wrapped around the victims' necks," Adams said. "In the area of the victims were two wooden, bar height dining room chairs, knocked down on their sides."

Paramedics worked to resuscitate the children, who were flown to Lehigh Valley Hospital. They were taken off life support three days later.

Adams said that evidence and Snyder's behavior contradicted her account of what led up to the tragedy.

The 36-year-old didn't go back to the basement while paramedics tried to revive the children, Adams said, which raised questions for investigators.

Snyder also claimed that her son was bullied at school and hung himself and his sister. However, Adams said the boy appeared to be "a happy child" in video of him getting off a school bus just before his mother called police. Family members and school officials told police Conner "never expressed that he was bullied or suicidal."

Snyder's internet search history in the days and hours before the siblings were found included the queries "carbon monoxide in a car how long to die," "almost got away with it," "I almost got away with it best episodes," "hanging yourself," "do a hybrid car produce carbon monoxide," "does a hybrid car produce carbon monoxide while idling" and "hanging yourself," Adams said. The last search brought up a website explaining how to use a short drop to hang one's self.

Adams said Snyder ordered the plastic-coated dog lead with a 250-pound limit the day before the children were found, and picked it up from Walmart the morning of the 23rd. It's not yet clear how Snyder allegedly got both children up onto the barstools and into the looped ends of the dog lead.

"Two children's lives were lost here," Adams said. "This was a very emotional investigation for all of those involved."

Investigators say Snyder told a friend she was suffering from depression and "didn't care about her kids," according to The Morning Call. Adams said Snyder's children were placed under the care of Berks County Children and Youth Services in 2014 but were returned to her in February 2015.

Snyder also faces unrelated charges of sexual intercourse with an animal and cruelty to animals after investigators uncovered images of the family dog performing sex acts on her, Adams said.

Snyder didn't enter a plea Monday and is being held without bail at the Berks County Jail.


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 7, 2019)

They slide that last part in like it was nothing. WTH?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 7, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They slide that last part in like it was nothing. WTH?


I had to go back and read the last part because I couldn’t believe what I’d just read.


----------



## doriannc (Dec 8, 2019)

Depressed, kills kids and bangs the dog. She is certified cray cray! Jesus come quickly! Amen!

Those poor children


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Dec 8, 2019)

You kill your kids ( but not yourself) and you commit acts of bestiality.  I can think of a number of things she is but depressed ain't one of them. Hope the system sees through it but I dont know.....


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 8, 2019)

A good attorney will make a case for her being mentally ill. She won't get the wrath she deserves. What gets me is no one would have known if she hadn't created evidence. I think the same happened to a cop a few years back who was having sex with his police dog. Like what are they thinking?


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 8, 2019)

What a devil. The death penalty is too easy for this savage beast. Also, this is not depression. This is just savage.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 8, 2019)

She’ll probably catch more heat for raping the dog than killing her kids.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 8, 2019)

Hmmm, where is the childrens daddy?


----------



## Laela (Dec 8, 2019)

The DA already has that mental illness angle covered... she's a stone-cold killer and they have enough evidence  of that
Mom claims  children died by suicide 

And, there's  also an older child in the home ... her 17yr old son.. no mention of him during the  discovery....why? 




Black Ambrosia said:


> A good attorney will make a case for her being mentally ill. She won't get the wrath she deserves. What gets me is no one would have known if she hadn't created evidence. I think the same happened to a cop a few years back who was having sex with his police dog. Like what are they thinking?


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 9, 2019)

Laela said:


> The DA already has that mental illness angle covered... she's a stone-cold killer and they have enough evidence  of that
> Mom claims  children died by suicide
> 
> And, there's  also an older child in the home ... her 17yr old son.. no mention of him during the  discovery....why?




Hmmm interesting. could the son have been an accomplice or is he the one that did it?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 9, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Hmmm interesting. could the son have been an accomplice or is the one that did it?




After reading the article, I really don't think so. I think this was all her.  She was depressed (sounds clinically depressed) as well as whatever makes a person want to have sex with animal.

She stated she did not want her kids anymore, did internet searches on how to kill and get away with it, bought the stuff used to hang them the day before....

ETA:  Although...I do wonder about the oldest boy as well. Like what did he witness or understand about what was happening with his mom.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2019)

What a messed up story


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 10, 2019)

My exact reaction to that last part, yuck!


----------

